# SAMBA und Domain-Admin



## tomzip (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, folgende Problemstellung:

ich verwende den SAMBA 2.2.8a als PDC. In der smb.conf hab ich die Gruppe winadmin angelegt. Diese soll mehrere Domänen-Admin's beinhalten. 

domain admin group = @winadmin

Wenn ich mich an NT-und 2000 PC's anmelde, habe ich mit den Usern die Admin-Rechte. Bei den XP-Cleints mit den Admin-Usern anmelde, habe ich nur normale Userrechte......

Was kann hier der Fehler sein...ein fehlender Registry-Schlüssel in XP?
Vielen Dank für jede Antwort....

Gruß
tomzip


----------



## toKay (22. Januar 2004)

Ich habe derzeit das gleiche Problem. Weiß jedoch nicht, ob es bei Win2k oder NT Workstations funktionioert, da ich davon keine habe. 

Kann hier vielleicht irgendwer helfen?


Nachtrag: Ich habe gerade festgestellt dass der root vom Linux Server Admin rechte hat, wenn er sich auf einer WinXP Kiste anmeldet. Aber weitere rootuser die man anlegt mit id 0 haben keine,


Problem mittelerweile gelöst.


----------

